# Corel Draw 10 Fehler beim speichern von .ai



## PinkyNo1 (12. Februar 2005)

Guten Tag,

ich habe ein kleines Problem, ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit Grafik CDs der Firma Graphictec gekauft die zu gößten Teil nachbearbeitet werden müßen. Nun habe ich das Problem das in den .ai Dateien oftmals Querlinien drin sind die auf unserem Schneideplotter auch mit geschnitten werden. Diese hatte ich nun entfernt und dann die geänderte Datei wieder als .ai abgespeichert. nach nochmaligem öffnen habe ich aber wieder die gleichen Linien im Bild die ich zuvor entfernt hatte. 
Woran kann das liegen 
Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.
Mit freundlichem Gruß

PinkyNo1


----------



## steffenjohne (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo, hast du mal probiert, die Datei in einem anderen Format abzuspeichern? Corel verhält sich etwas bösartig, was Illustratorformate angeht (ist zumindest meine Erfahrung).

Steffen


----------



## PinkyNo1 (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo Steffen,


ja das hab ich in .eps und Corel Format .cdr das klappt soweit auch einwadfrei (was man von letzterem auch erwarten sollte Allerdings wollte ich ein einheitliches Format haben und die meißten Dateien die ich gekauft habe sind im .ai Format.

Gruß Jörg (Pinkyno1)


----------

